

Show HN: Edit and convert between Markdown, Org, HTML and more in your browser - osener
http://markup.rocks

======
osener
This is something I've hacked together to learn how to develop client-side
apps with Haskell. I've used GHCJS to compile Pandoc into JS (which is the
reason for the huge app size, though I'm working on bringing it down) and
built an interface around it using Reflex FRP library
([https://github.com/ryantrinkle/reflex](https://github.com/ryantrinkle/reflex))

You can find the source code here:
[https://github.com/osener/markup.rocks](https://github.com/osener/markup.rocks)

------
Geraldus
Awesome! This was one of things which I wanted to try in future.

------
Immortalin
Really nice, have been looking for something like this for quite sometime.

------
polygonplanet
Cool!

